# kodi



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations have a great birthday
:biggrinje:beerchug::biggringi:birthday:artytime


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Have a great day Kodi. :biggrinje:4-clap::4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Brithday. Have a great day :birthday:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Brian*:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday :beerchug:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday - hope you have a great day!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday...

... 21 today?

A drunk was walking down the middle of the street singing the song "21 Today".
A cop saw him and as the drunk looked at least 45, the cop went up to him to see what was what.
The drunk hit the cop so hard that the cop was out for the count... As he started to come round, he heard the drunk singing "22 Today......"


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have a wonderful Birthday Kodi!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Kodi!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::birthday::wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Have a Great Day Kodi !!*

Kind Regards,


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, kodi!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Kodi, best wishes and i hope you have a great day


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy belated b-day :smile:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Kodi.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Happy birthday Kodi, sorry I am late but I never get in the comments section enough these days. Hope you enjoyed your day


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I also hope you had a great birthday Brian. :wave:


----------

